# La foi buissonnière



## Voce

Salve!

Sono di nuovo in difficoltà e questa volta con il titolo! Si tratta di un articolo che analizza i dati di un sondaggio sull'argomento religione tra i giovani svizzeri.

Il titolo originale è:

"*La foi buissonnière **Vous imaginez que la météo n’intéresse que grand-mère? Vous avez tout faux".

*La mia traduzione è la seguente:

*"Marinare la fede.* Pensate che il meteo interessi soltanto alla nonna? Vi sbagliate completamente".

So che *buissonnière *si usa nell'espressione francese per "marinare la scuola", ma mi chiedo se il mio adattamento sia corretto.

Grazie sin d'ora per ogni suggerimento!


----------



## Matrap

Ciao voce

Una domanda: ma cosa centra il meteo con la Fede?


----------



## Voce

Ciao, Matrap! Beh si tratta di un sondaggio tra i giovani condotto da una grossa banca svizzera e chiamato *"Barometro della gioventù". *I giornalai si aggrappano a qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Matrap

Capisco.

Comunque avevo pensato a qualcosa tipo "una fede vagante/errante" ad indicare che non sempre è presente...


----------



## Voce

Ripete la stessa espressione alla fine dell'articolo: "Leur nouveauté, c’est d’estimer en majorité pouvoir vivre cette foi à leur manière, en dehors de l’institution. *La foi buissonnière*".
Anche in questo caso ho tradotto così: "La novità è che in maggioranza reputano di poter vivere tale fede a modo loro, al di fuori delle istituzioni. *Marinano la fede*".
Non so se la fede "vagante/errante" possa andare bene, anche se contribuisce a evocare qualcosa che al momento non riesco a esprimere.


----------



## Necsus

Come continua la prima citazione? Perché la seconda a me suggerisce qualcosa del tipo "la fede su misura" o "a proprio uso e consumo"...


----------



## Voce

Necsus said:


> Come continua la prima citazione? Perché la seconda a me suggerisce qualcosa del tipo "la fede su misura" o "a proprio uso e consumo"...


Buongiorno, Necsus!
Purtroppo non continua poiché fa parte del titolo all'articolo. L'espressione si ripete soltanto alla fine (seconda citazione).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,

Suppongo che ti riporti a questo. Senza staccare ben bene le due parti, così:

*"La foi buissonnière" 
*
"Vous imaginez que la météo n’intéresse que grand-mère? Vous avez tout faux"
​
certo che pare un'incongruità!

Poi, digitando su google "La foi buissonnière" e curiosando tra le varie pagine, mi sembra d'intuire un significato vicino alla "Fede fuori dai sentieri battuti".


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Matoupaschat. L'articolo è proprio quello e sono contento che tu abbia potuto leggerlo tutto. Dovrò consegnarlo tra mezz'ora circa e farei ancora in tempo a cambiarlo. Ma non riesco ormai più a vederlo in altro modo. Quei giovani, dopotutto, anche se si riconoscono in una chiesa non la frequentano. Da qui, mi pare, il collegamento con il "marinare la scuola".

Ho visto un rete che c'è anche una "Théologie *buissonnière*", e mi par di capire che si riferisca a dottrine considerate eretiche.
E se fosse: "Fede clandestina"? Oppure, rifacendomi al tuo suggerimento: *"Fede fuori dagli schemi?"*


----------



## matoupaschat

Clandestina, non direi. Mi sembra che siamo vicini al significato suggerito da Necsus e insieme al tuo "marinare la fede". Avere la fede, ma fuori dalla fede istituita... La fede vagabonda... Cosa diresti di "La fede senza/fuori sede" (amabilmente suggerito da treccani: vagabondo:_di persona che, priva per lo più di una sede o dimora fissa).
_Lo so che è di cattivo gusto... come spesso i titoli dei giornali


----------



## Voce

Appena in tempo, matoupaschat! Grazie! Sulla base delle tue indicazioni credi allora che possa andare bene "fede fuori dagli schemi"?
Mi sembra che questo significato sia più o meno contemplato anche qui: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/buissonnier o sbaglio?


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, je crois. C'était aussi le sens que je voulais donner à vagabond. Désolé de ne pas avoir réfléchi plus tôt à ta demande...
Ciao!


----------



## Voce

Grazie mille, matoupaschat! E ancora una volta mi hai salvato la vita! Evviva la solidarietà felina!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Voce  e ciao a tutti! 

Non andava bene qualcosa tipo "La messa ... bigiata"?


----------



## Voce

Ciao, Anja!
Puntuale come sempre
Ho dovuto consegnare subito dopo l'ultimo intervento e ormai è rimasto "Fede fuori dagli schemi". In ogni caso "messa" non avrebbe funzionato poiché si parla anche dei protestanti. Comunque grazie per il consiglio! Ciao!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie a te, Voce! 

... e, hai ragione ... non sapevo dei protestanti! Allora, giusto per rimanere in tema bucolico  ... "La fede si dà alla macchia" ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Anja.Ann said:


> Allora, giusto per rimanere in tema bucolico  ... "La fede si dà alla macchia" ?


Waow


----------



## Anja.Ann

Mais merci, merci, merci, Matou!!! 
 et bisous aussi!


----------



## Voce

Anja.Ann said:


> Mais merci, merci, merci, Matou!!!
> et bisous aussi!


Se Matou conferma, allora è di sicuro una buona soluzione! Ma ormai è andata e, tra parentesi, la mia soluzione è stata apprezzata (meno male).


----------

